# Campervan export



## Mirrors

Hi all

has anyone exported a campervan to NZ to travel around before finding a place to settle there. We are thinking of doing that rather than waste money on renting in one place we want to travel around then buy a property in a place we like and sell on the camper van. Has anyone done this, if so would appreciate any tips on your experience

Thanks


----------



## toadsurfer

Hi
My camper van is being shipped over next week. Best bet is to email an entry certifier and they will explain what you need to do to get your particular van over there. Look at the NZTA website for a good guide on importing and the email addresses of the certifiers. 

One important point is that campers attract GST and import duty if you sell it within the first year of arriving.


----------



## Mirrors

toadsurfer said:


> Hi
> My camper van is being shipped over next week. Best bet is to email an entry certifier and they will explain what you need to do to get your particular van over there. Look at the NZTA website for a good guide on importing and the email addresses of the certifiers.
> 
> One important point is that campers attract GST and import duty if you sell it within the first year of arriving.


Thank you Toadsurfer, Thanks for the tip re the GST and import duty if you sell within the first year, I was unaware of that. I thought I would have to pay GST and import duty regardless of when I sold the campervan. Thanks for the website too I am going to make some enquiries as I think it is quite an exciting way of checking out different areas to settle. Good luck with yours let me know how it goes


----------



## toadsurfer

As a general rule if you have owned the vehicle for longer than 12 mths before export and don't sell it within a year of arrival, as long as you have a two yr work visa or residency you avoid GST.

Will let you know how my export goes!


----------



## MrsRose

Two questions: 

1. can anyone give me a rough estimate re the cost of shipping a campervan from the States to NZ?

2. Can anyone refer me to the website (or websites) for a holiday park or any place that allows you to rent a campervan space on a more long-term basis? (most parks I've looked into only allow a few weeks maximum stay)

Thanks.


----------

